# HDR crew chime in.......



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Used Cs3 to alter the exposure, but any pointers would be greatly appreciated


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

looks like a good effort to me mate:thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

1st one is the mutts nuts


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

There all good, but the first one is the best photo to look at. Loosing the tv aeriel would have been nice


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> looks like a good effort to me mate:thumb:





david g said:


> 1st one is the mutts nuts


Thanks Guys



singlespeed said:


> Loosing the tv aeriel would have been nice


Good call and thanks for the keen eye :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Loving that first shot!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Another vote for the first one too :thumb:

I wonder though if it might look even better with just the car and the sky tweaked, leaving the rest as-is? Also agree with losing the aerial


----------



## monkeyboy173 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry this is a bit off topic, but where is that front splitter from? The car looks fantastic:argie:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

BEAST of a car and awesome HDR's


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

monkeyboy173 said:


> Sorry this is a bit off topic, but where is that front splitter from? The car looks fantastic:argie:


The splitter is from Vorsteiner :thumb:



Mark M said:


> BEAST of a car and awesome HDR's


Thanks Mark

I guess its trial an error with HDR and i'm relatively happy with the outcome but if anyone has any tutorials i'd be grateful.

Here's a the chopped and cleaned up version - Once again thank Gary R for the original shot


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I recognise that location :lol:

That last pics looks  with the menacing sky


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Is that N/S/R wheel a different colour to the front- looks like its been painted:lol:.Only jokin mate it looks lush, and good editing:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

lois97 said:


> Is that N/S/R wheel a different colour to the front- looks like its been painted:lol:


There is something on the front bumper too, like a smudge? 

Looks lovely mate, great pics :thumb:

How is the Dodo QD holding up on your bonnet btw?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Any chance of a 'how to' guide on how to do this Buzzsaw?


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

was this done the old school way with three or more images - or an filter in PS?

i'm not a huge fan of HDR most of the time - i think it works VERY well for indoor images with poor light -

(image pinched from the internet)


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Like the one in black and white, that looks greta :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

tried photomatix?

I'm becoming a real fan of HDR for equalising light extremes. The Cathedral ones can be stunning.

Bret


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I recognise that location :lol:
> 
> That last pics looks  with the menacing sky


Ha ha home from home 



lois97 said:


> Is that N/S/R wheel a different colour to the front- looks like its been painted:lol:.Only jokin mate it looks lush, and good editing:thumb:


Bloody cheek ha ha ha



Gaz W said:


> There is something on the front bumper too, like a smudge?
> 
> Looks lovely mate, great pics :thumb:
> 
> How is the Dodo QD holding up on your bonnet btw?


Hey Gaz yeah not bad although Shes a little swirly now due to the dust you polished in 



S-X-I said:


> Any chance of a 'how to' guide on how to do this Buzzsaw?


Yeah no probs although what you see is pure trial an error 



richjohnhughes said:


> was this done the old school way with three or more images - or an filter in PS?
> 
> i'm not a huge fan of HDR most of the time - i think it works VERY well for indoor images with poor light -
> 
> (image pinched from the internet)


Yep three images of varying exposure to get the result you see and yes indoor works much much better than outdoor - no idea why but i'm working on it :thumb:



bretti_kivi said:


> tried photomatix?
> 
> I'm becoming a real fan of HDR for equalising light extremes. The Cathedral ones can be stunning.
> 
> Bret


Amazing clarity


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

Buzzsaw said:


> Here's a the chopped and cleaned up version - Once again thank Gary R for the original shot


My pleasure here is the link for all to see the photo shoot we did at drive 'n' shine's place at the Surrey meet

BMW_M3

and some piccys of a few other meetings including the Ace and a set of me dog a lagotto romagnolo (posh)

enjoy


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

After a little play with photoshop










Enjoy


----------

